
Research: Nearly 800,000 FTP Servers Accessible Online Without Authentication - alphaneuron
http://news.softpedia.com/news/nearly-800-000-ftp-servers-accessible-online-without-authentication-508421.shtml
======
Moonsy
I found your post the most informative one .thanks for providing it as it
helped me a lot in grooming my knowledge.Thank you for such a sweet tutorial -
all this time later, I've found it and love the end result. I appreciate the
time you spent sharing your skills.
[http://www.platooh.com](http://www.platooh.com)

------
brownbat
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12523872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12523872)

